# So *spoilers* in Ultimate Spider Man...



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, I'll come right out and say I usually didn't give a crap about Ultimate Spider-Man; I only enjoy the originals. But when I heard that they had killed off Spider Man, I was like "well, metaphorically, like in Spider Man 2 where he throws away his suit, right?" But after researching, I got PO'd. They cant just kill off my man Parker like that and replace him! (at least that's how I feel.) So, I propose a question: would you prefer parker? Or a freshie?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2012)

SPOILERS, ASSHOLE!


(Actually I don't care. Not sure if that's actually a spoiler or not)


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> SPOILERS, ASSHOLE!
> 
> 
> (Actually I don't care. Not sure if that's actually a spoiler or not)


 sorry. But it's (the issue) been out over a year now so I figured anyone who cares already knows. (yes I was late creating this thread)


----------



## Nebz (Aug 19, 2012)

Original Peter Parker is still alive and still Spider-Man so I'm okay with the not really important continuity the Ultimate verse has to offer.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 19, 2012)

so what? dozens if not hundrets of heroes have died and been replaced by a new guy in the past, so why not spiderman?

peter is dead, theres no doubt about it, he will not be ressurected in ultimate.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2012)

spoilers jerk


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 19, 2012)

I had read every single Ultimate universe book up to Ultimatum. And then, just like everything else Jeph Loeb gets his grubby hands on, he goes and ruins everything. And I haven't read any of the Ultimate comics since. Screw Loeb.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 19, 2012)

...really, that peter died and was replaced by a african american latino that might or might not be homosexual, is no news. it was on dozens of news when he was introduced though. and it was discussed everywhere.
lets face it, the death of a hero is often common knowledge, specially when its one of the big names, you know like when batman died? and the other time he died. or when wolverine killed old man hulk. going even further, some future deaths are already clear, like, spiderman, he and many of his marvel friends will probably die at the hands of deadpool pretty soon. it wont affect any of the comics, but it will happen.

so stop demanding spoilers for something everyone who cares about ultimate spiderman already knows, and stop being so rude while your doing it too

personally, i was a little sick of constantly reading about peters love troubles and how his aunt was constantly in some kind of medical coma


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2012)

It personally doesn't matter to me. I dislike all the actors they get to play both Spiderman and Superman (except in Smallville, htey had a great actor for Superman in that series).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 19, 2012)

This is all I can think of right now.



Spoiler


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

By the relaunch of the Ultimate universe in the last year or so, the goal of the Ultimate line had shifted from being a 'modern' version of the main universe not hampered by continuity into being a universe that explored a bunch of very different, very what-if scenarios for more than a couple issues at a time. I really enjoy what they've done with it, too - the government is in shambles, the Fantastic Four are disassembled and we more or less get to see an evil Reed Richards, the X-Men are all either dead or in hiding (admittedly, that's pretty common, but at least they actually seem to have killed off Wolverine and Cyclops for now), etc.

The new Spider-Man works pretty well here. Marvel 2099 line aside, this is the longest look I can think of into a reality where the original Spider-Man is dead (or one where everyone knows who he is/was), and we get a completely new take on who and what Spider-Man is. The new character has potential; he doesn't act entirely like a black Peter Parker and he's got a different set of powers that won't be forgotten and ignored a few issues later. Sure, Peter's going to come back eventually; my guess for the eventual excuse is that SHIELD took him, hid him away for safe recuperation and let the world think he was dead to take the pressure off; it'd actually explain why they were so open to a new Spider-Man stepping in. But until that happens and Miles gets relegated to Ultimate Scarlet Spider, I'm interested in seeing where they go with this.


----------



## Another World (Aug 19, 2012)

isn't the peter parker now actually a clone anyways?

-another world


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 19, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > SPOILERS, ASSHOLE!
> ...



I didn't know.... Just because you knew about it for over a year doesn't mean everyone on Gbatemp does. Putting spoilers in a title is really messed up.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't think it counts as a spoiler when multiple major news publications had articles about his death and replacement months in advance.


----------



## Lokao0 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, you should use spoilers.
Here, in Brazil, we only got the final "Death of Spiderman" Saga issue this month.
So yeah, I just discovered now.
------------------
I think that in some time, people will like Miles as much as they like Parker.
You know, it's just normal for heroes to die in the Ultimate universe.
Also, it's the *Ultimate universe*, not 616. If you want Parker, go read Amazing Spider-Man.

Still, I know someday Marvel will publish something like this:
"What If Miles Morales had saved Peter Parker"
It's just too obvious.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 19, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> I didn't know.... Just because you knew about it for over a year doesn't mean everyone on Gbatemp does. Putting spoilers in a title is really messed up.


Neither did I.

It's not necessary, but it definitely is more considerate to be a little more subtle on the subject.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2012)

An alternate continuity taking the storyline in a completely different direction? Color me shocked.




Another World said:


> isn't the peter parker now actually a clone anyways?



In the main Marvel universe? Well, he was before that got retconned to hell and back.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, it's not as if this hasn't happened before to a major super hero.


Spoiler



Batman (before reboot)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 19, 2012)

So this is an alternate universe in which Peter dies?

So it looks like he's a "parallel Parker".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


I would watch the hell out of that movie.


----------

